# I'm new to this.. how do I enter my mice at a show??



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi there

I'm just wondering how do I enter my mice at one of the mouse shows? I have my maxeys but I have no clue as to how to enter them, is there anyone that could help me?

Thank you


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

If you look at the schedule in the NMC News you will see that each mouse will fit into a specific numbered class. Make a note of the classes that apply to you, e.g. 2 mice entered in class 2, 1 mouse in class 16 etc and then simply ring the show sec and let them know.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok thank you, rosewood kindly helped me out  so I managed to get some mice entered for the honley show


----------

